# A Brindle and an Agouti Tan!



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

one of my brindles, Amberly, with a big juicy strawberry!





































And this dude doesn't have a name. Wasn't planning on keeping him, but hey ho! He's not pure or anything, so very pale tan on him. But he posed very well for some piccies!





































He's my 'H' litter if anyone wants to come up with names.

Vi x


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Lovely photos 

'H' litter...mmmm

Name suggestions: 
Humprey 
Hobbit
Hero
Hoot
Horse
Hooray ?


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

what fab pics they are beautiful mice as for a name for your h litter mouse i like harry lol


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Stunning meeces my name suggestion is Horatio


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I was going to say Horatio too!


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

Vi, they're both lovely! Great pics!


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  Some of my better photos, glad you like them!

I've called the little buck Harvey 

Vi x


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Great pictures! The mice are lovely.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 17, 2009)

verry nice pics!!!

and nice little noses too ;-)


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

What type of camera have you got?? It frustrates me no end that my camera cannot cope with movement, even the slight movement of whiskers or breathing!

Willow xx


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

violet1991 said:


>


_Ohhhhhh yes, one does enjoy a good strawberry!_ :queen

:lol: Sorry I'm being silly. I love these pics and lovely mice


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> What type of camera have you got?? It frustrates me no end that my camera cannot cope with movement, even the slight movement of whiskers or breathing!
> 
> Willow xx


I have a dslr....proper professional camera.

But I can tell you your problem.....not enough light. To get better pics, use the flash, or get into lots more light. It can't cope with movement due to it having to expose the photo for longer to get the nessisary light into it. As you expose the photo for longer and longer it'll pick up any movement in the pic that happens during this exposure. Get into the light and it can take in all the light it needs very quickly, eliminating (to at least some extent) the movement problem due to there being less time for it to capture any movement.

That make sense?

Vi x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Makes total sense 

I will experiment with that! hehe Though, i think i definately need a new camera, mine is a few years old now!
My camera phone takes better pictures! lol

Willow xx


----------

